# 3sixty.1 vs audiocontrol lc6i



## maknwar (Sep 28, 2010)

I currently have a 3sixty.1 hooked into my factory radio. I cant seem to get it tuned right which makes me want to switch over to the audiocontrol lc6i. Will I have less trouble with the lc6i? All I wanted to do originally was to make the factory system louder. All opinions welcomed.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

A lot will depend on what your factory radio is, and what its output is like. There are some good pointers on figuring that out here:
Measurement, Architecture, and Testing


----------



## Exit9 (May 12, 2009)

maknwar said:


> I currently have a 3sixty.1 hooked into my factory radio. I cant seem to get it tuned right which makes me want to switch over to the audiocontrol lc6i. Will I have less trouble with the lc6i? All I wanted to do originally was to make the factory system louder. All opinions welcomed.


The RF 360.1 sometimes works the first time you link into it via bluetooth to a PC, and subsequently fails to re-link. If that is your problem, there is a tech bulletin on this at the Rockford Fosgate website. I set the EQ to neutral and adjusted input gains according to the instructions, the first time I linked just in case. The RF 360.1 has no amplifier and if you set the input gains properly you should get output signals that are properly in the gain range to feed to the separate amps.


----------



## maknwar (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for the help.


----------



## maknwar (Sep 28, 2010)

I went ahead and got an audiocontrol lc8i just to make it easier. I was having trouble connecting via Bluetooth, so I decided to get something easy for me. I liked the way my factory setup sounded, but I only wanted to make it louder.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Maknwar here is a review, take it for what it is worth>>



> Good Value, Okay performance
> 
> Written by Rob P, Mount Joy, PA, on Wednesday, August 25, 2010
> 
> ...


AudioControl LC6i 6-channel line output converter for adding outboard amps to your factory audio system at Crutchfield Signature


----------



## maknwar (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I installed the lc8i, and I do have noise. A faint hiss, but I also had that with the 3sixty. I had to turn down the gains on both the amp and the lc8 to get just a faint hiss. So I am really not disappointed in it but I wonder If the noise is just normal with my oem stereo. FYI my car is a TL and I took the signal after the stock amp.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

maknwar said:


> Well I installed the lc8i, and I do have noise. A faint hiss, but I also had that with the 3sixty. I had to turn down the gains on both the amp and the lc8 to get just a faint hiss. So I am really not disappointed in it but I wonder If the noise is just normal with my oem stereo. FYI my car is a TL and I took the signal after the stock amp.


I also have a 3g TL, and tried the AC LC6 initially. I also had the hiss, I believe the hiss came from the signal coming out of the factory amp. I now use the pre-amp line level signal and do not have hiss. however, you can not feed that signal into a LC8 because its only designed for high level inputs. 

If you want an AC unit, the do make some units that use line level, check their website or give them a call, they have great customer service.


----------



## maknwar (Sep 28, 2010)

Gary Mac said:


> I also have a 3g TL, and tried the AC LC6 initially. I also had the hiss, I believe the hiss came from the signal coming out of the factory amp. I now use the pre-amp line level signal and do not have hiss. however, you can not feed that signal into a LC8 because its only designed for high level inputs.
> 
> If you want an AC unit, the do make some units that use line level, check their website or give them a call, they have great customer service.


So after eliminating the stock amp, you got rid of the hiss?


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

maknwar said:


> So after eliminating the stock amp, you got rid of the hiss?


I did .


----------

